# Dry rock/Live rick



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am using a seeding method for my tanks. I will soon need more man made dry rock for a reef to seed. I have ordered from marcorocks.com before and was wondering who has also went through them. And I was also wondering what else is out there for dry rock for a good price. Thanks


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

You can check out the dry rock and reef saver rock at bulkreefsupply.com

Here's some of the dry rock & reef saver rock I've gotten from them:

10lbs of Fiji Dry Rock (3 pieces). Basically, fiji live rock which has been washed, rinsed and dried:









10lbs of Reef Saver Rock (4 pieces). Washed and rinsed calcium-carbonate rock not taken from a live reef:










I ordered 20lbs of 'dry rock' from Bulk Reef Supply at less than $3 per lbs.(however they sent me 23.5lbs of it):


----------

